# Pre Hung Door Issue!



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

How old is your house? It sounds like you have "true" 2x4 framing which is thicker than todays framing. I ran into this problem with my grandparents house a couple of years back and i ended up making my own door jambs and hanging doors in them. It was alot of work making the jambs, setting the hinges, and hanging the doors but it turned out good. Another route is to add an extension onto your jamb to make it a half inch bigger to fit.


----------



## bmster (Mar 4, 2008)

less than 20 years old, I have seen a lot of talk about the extensions, which seems like a valid option. Other than that, I am assuming I would need to return and get customer doors. No interest or expertise in making my own door jambs. Thanks for your reply, kind of what I thought, just needed some validation from some of you experts.


----------



## bmster (Mar 4, 2008)

one more question for you...would you suggest that I go flush on one side and extensions on the other to bring flush, or go with 1/4" extensions on each side to make up the 1/2" difference? My assumption is flush on one side, but again, looking for some validation...thanks again.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Go flush on the side with the hinges and then add a small strip to bring the other side out flush. The reason is that the door can then swing completely without binding against the casing. Prehung doors with custom jamb widths will cost you a fortune compared to just adding extensions.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Most houses less than 20 years old didn't use "true" 2x4's, they were using 2x4's that are 3 5/8" wide. You have the old door and jamb out now? Take some measurements of the studs, drywall, etc to see were the extra thickness is.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bmster,

Review this link: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=17263&highlight=door+jamb


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I have come across this problem here in AZ many times on the older 70's construction so I give the homeowner the option of returning the pre-hung door and buying just the door itself along with some wider lumber and stop molding so that I can frame out a deeper buck and simply hang the new door on it. The trim molding cost would be the same regardless of pre-hung or not. Their goal is usually quite simple and straightforward - we need a whole new door and frame and we can't (or don't want to) spend a whole lot of money.


----------



## osc111 (Mar 11, 2008)

bmster said:


> I am installing a prehung door and made a mistake in assuming that the width of the door jams would be standard build. I removed the old door frame and placed the new pre-hung door into the rough cut and thought, this is easy, until I noticed that the door is not as wide as the door jam. It looks like the width of the door does not account for drywall on both sides of the wall or that I have a house that was not built to code, whatever the reason, I am looking for a way out. I can put the door frame flush on one side, but that leaves 1/4-1/2"(thickness of the drywall) on the other side where the door frame would be short of coming flush with the wall. Do I even out this gap on both sides or do I need to return the 4 doors I purchased. Any other options? I am a novice at this, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks...


install the door normally this hapends a lot cut the rock where it doesnt reach the janb if the jamb is to deep add a packing strip behind the trim.eather way install the door normally and deal with thith the trim as it comes ..good luck let me know how it works out for ya


----------

